# pomps



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

anybody heard or seen of the action picking up yet or do we still got a couple weeks?


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Caught a couple Sunday at Johnsons Beach. Fresh dead, peeled shrimp. Only problem was low, low tide. No second sandbar. Had to wade out 100 yards or so in knee deep water just to get to the deeper water. Jelly fish got bad around 2:30ish so that ended the wading out. Caught some lady fish, whiting and pompano. No cats thank God.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

how long were you out?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nobody have any reports??


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Was out the other day all this rain has stirred up the grass again on Navarre.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well did u do any good? oke


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

BigB;



Steady; big fellow! Just a little longer. The water as to get cooler and we're experiencing some high temps for this time of the year.



The Pompano Tree in my backyard hasn't started popping just yet. When it does, look for me on the beach. C2


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/13/2009)*how long were you out?


From about 11:30 - 2:30


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was down 'surveying' the beach and I saw one school of about 10 fish. They didn't appear to be of legal size. Noy\t in any hurry, but just milling about. They didn't seem to be feeding as far as I could see.



Patience; my little cricket! They will come. 



The Pompano Tree hasn't popped and shows no signs of doing so. Too warm just yet.



If you catch one this time of year chances are that it's a 'resident' fish. JMHO C2



FOG-Friend of Gowge


----------

